# Teisha Oil Portrait



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh my that is just astounding!!!! What a perfect tribute to your friend.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

One word...WOW!! What a nice tribute!


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

Holy Cowwww! You are amazing!!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful, simply beautiful.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a stunning way to memorialize a long-lived, loved life. She was a beautiful ole gal.............how blessed you were to have her for so long.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a very special, very beautiful tribute....


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

Truly amazing. The portrait really shows what a happy dog she was.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

She's beautiful "old gold". And your work is amazing - it is so accurate it looks like a photograph! Lovely trbute.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That oil portrait is just stunning. I love all the curls. Nothing better than a Golden Oldie. You are very talented.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW! That simply took my breath away!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Woah, that looks so realistic. I'm glad you have such a nice portrait to remember your sweet girl by


----------



## micoli (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. 

This Golden girl will be in a golden frame soon and take pride of place in my living room. Not as good as the real thing though!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW!!! That is absolutely incrediblely gorgeous 
Can't wait to see the others!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, that is an awesome portrait of your girl! And I love her curls.


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry for your loss

That painting is VERY nice!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

What a beautiful portrait. You are a very talented artist! A wonderful way to remember your beloved Golden girl. So sorry for your loss.

please share your other portaits with us when you complete them.

Lisa W


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I am very sorry for your loss. It doesn't matter how long they were with us, after they are gone it seems as if the time was too short.

All I can say about her portrait is....WOW! You have truly captured the loving look of a happy golden...it's right there in her eyes. I can't wait to see the others when you are finished. We would love to hear some stories of your girl, whenever you are ready to share them.


----------



## micoli (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you everyone! I'm over halfway through another so that may get an airing soon!

Thanks again for the generous comments.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

A truly beautiful work of art, but then, a magnificent subject as well.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This is absolutely stunning. It is a beautiful painting of a beautiful old girl. What a fantastic tribute to her.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful portrait of your special golden girl. You must have had an amazing 15 years with her.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

That is soo beautiful! She must be very special


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow!! You are very talented!! What a beautiful girl you had!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Fabulous piece of art!!

She was a beautiful girl


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Mike that took mt breath away its so good and i like the way you have done the teeth she is one beautiful girl it brought a tear to my eye's

Maggie


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful. Are you a professional artist?
You had a beautiful girl, there! It's obvious how happy and loved she was. That really comes through in the portrait.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I haven't seen Mike post for a while i hope all is ok this portrait is just so stunning i hope twinny41 takes a long its just so good you fell you can reach in a stroke her.

Maggie


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, I have taken a look and it's fantastic! It looks so real. What a talent!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

My god - that is stunning - The eyes say it all. She was a beautiful girl and am so sorry for your loss - I lost Ginny on 3rd November 2007, she was 15 and 8 months. My one regret is that I don't have a very clear photo showing her eyes that i could have a painting done. Will look forward to seeing the next painting.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Stunning portrait, of a beautiful old golden, you certainly captured here spirit beautifully.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

That portrait is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I am speechless.Stunning!


----------

